# curing



## Big Daddy (Aug 7, 2009)

what is the best way to cure and i will be trying it in 2 weeks so please only suggestions that are proven to work thank you to all.:hubba::hubba:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Tried and true method right here---->  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15567

I skip the brown paper bag.  I cut, trim, hang dry, then it goes straight into a jar being burped daily until the moisture goes away, then weekly, then less seldom.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 7, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Tried and true method right here----> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15567
> 
> I skip the brown paper bag. I cut, trim, hang dry, then it goes straight into a jar being burped daily until the moisture goes away, then weekly, then less seldom.


 
how long would you say it takes to do it proper?
also why do you skip the brown bag??
whats the average water weight loss from a proper cure?
sorry to just jump in and be all in your thread but yeah . sry
LH


----------



## BBFan (Aug 8, 2009)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> how long would you say it takes to do it proper?
> also why do you skip the brown bag??
> whats the average water weight loss from a proper cure?
> sorry to just jump in and be all in your thread but yeah . sry
> LH


 
Many people skip the brown bagging.  The bag helps to wick out or sweat out additional moisture, but the same can be accomplished in the jars.  You need to monitor the jars more closely to allow moisture to escape during those first few days if you skip the bags and go right to jars IMHO.

Average total water loss is probably around 90% to 95%, though the majority of that occurs while drying, with some additional occuring during the cure.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Aug 8, 2009)

:yeahthat:  I've just never seen a need for the brown paper bag.  When i go into jars it feels dry to the touch, but after 24 hours the moisture in the middle of the buds will be evenly distributed, so the buds will feel a little wet to the touch.  That is the purpose of the burping(removing the lid for a while), to allow that "new" moisture to disperse.

It seems to me that depending on how dense your buds are will correlate to how much weight you lose.  If the buds are light and airy, like the lower "popcorn" type buds, you will probably lose a significant amount of weight in the drying process.  But, the denser buds do not seem to lose as much weight.  It seems the tighter buds lose about 70% of there weight to water.  But, by the time you are ready for the jars, most of the weight that will be lost, is already gone.  

I like a minimum of a 30-45 day cure.  The longer you allow it to cure, the more potent it seems to become.  I had posted a thread on the science behind curing,(not my research, info I found on the net) and an explanation as to why it seems to become more potent.  Some people disagree with that statement, but in my opinion, curing does increase potency.  Even if it does not increase potency, no one can debate that it enhances flavor.  Man oh man, a jar full of buds sure does smell pungent when you first open it!


----------



## Big Daddy (Aug 8, 2009)

thank cadlakmike1  i just tried that method but used the paper bag and had a mold problem so this time around i will loose the bagand see what happens i will let you know


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 8, 2009)

I do everything the same but I burp the jars 3 times a day the first week and 2 times a day the second. After that just chech it once and awhile.


----------



## Relentless999 (Aug 8, 2009)

how long do u burp for? 10 min? just open and then close?


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 8, 2009)

I think Lefty was asking the ratio of cured to uncured bud.

If that's what you were asking, I usually get about 1/8th of the harvest weight in cured bud after the first month. That increases slightly in the following months, but not significantly.

Is that about what the rest of you get?


----------



## BBFan (Aug 9, 2009)

I usually get about 15% yield wet to cured.  If I start with a 100 gram bud at chop and initial trim, it usually ends up around 15 grams after the final trim and initial cure (about 6 weeks after chop).  So yes, pretty much the same as you Stoney.


----------



## Relentless999 (Aug 14, 2009)

When you say burp u mean just removing the lid and then putting it back on, right?  Or do u leave the lid off for 10min or?
Thanks


----------



## Hick (Aug 14, 2009)

leave it off for a few, allow the 'gases' to escape an fresh air to replace it..IMO


----------

